# HVLP Sprayer Choices



## Sustainable in OR. (Dec 30, 2010)

Any recomendations for a Trubine HVLP? 

Will be my first purchase of this type of unit.
Looking for ideas or input prior to purchase of a Turbine unit. Most of the spraying (both oils & latex ) will be done on interior window, cabinets and casement work. (ProClassic WB & Oil used currently for trim) also spraying zero VOC latex products such as SW Zero VOC Acrylic or PPG Pit tech DTM on many metal doors & trim items.

Concerned about service, parts, accessories, output of machine. Have considered the 3M AccuSpray & Fuji line, but also wanting to hear about newest Graco 9.5 Turbine (From actual users of this machine).

I Will admit the most information I have viewed is from the Homestead Finishing site listing the available units/models. 

Would like to know from PT members what might be a nice machine to have, as money not the issue in this case but a great, reliable easy to use & simple to operate machine & gun set up is.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sure do. An airless with a fine finish tip! IMHO nothing beats the production of an airless, and when used with a FF tip its a great combination. 

I've had two HVLP's. I got on the bandwagon when they first came out and got a Titan with the one quart cup on the gun. A few years later got a Graco with the two quart remote cup. Both gave a god finish, but they were _slow..........._


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the Graco 9.5 and I do like it. But, get an airless and FF tips firsts. HVLP is a specialty item for paint contractors. Niche player for small items, spray stains, some clear finishes (better of shooting clears that work well with airless though in most cases). Just my opinion.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. I've been searching for a few months now. Seems like I'll need at least a 4 stage unit. Fuji appears to be the least expensive good quality unit. They start under $700 with no noise reduction. Sounds like Capspray, Graco, Apollo, Acuspray, 3m and a few more are all making good units. No one around me stocks them, but SW can get the Capspray and Graco. 
I considered going airless (never sprayed before) but realistically I'll be doing most of it in my basement with a decent home-made booth and ventilation, so minimal overspray is a priority. 
I'm curious to see what you end up with.
Dan


----------



## Sustainable in OR. (Dec 30, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I have the Graco 9.5 and I do like it. But, get an airless and FF tips firsts. HVLP is a specialty item for paint contractors. Niche player for small items, spray stains, some clear finishes (better of shooting clears that work well with airless though in most cases). Just my opinion.



Thank you for the information on this.

Guess I am trying to get to the point of minimal masking time & materials and a reasonable method-(other than brushing out trim work).
On occasion have the call for maybe 6 or so 4X8 windows/trims most with older trim work. (1920-1960s vintage) Most recoated with a latex. 
These simply need a nice coating and thought the HVLP might be quicker and the machine/gun easier to clean up???
Have used and done the airless with FF tips for a while. 

Just seems like a bit to much or big for this work? 
Thank you again


----------



## Sustainable in OR. (Dec 30, 2010)

*Doctors11*



doctors11 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've been searching for a few months now. Seems like I'll need at least a 4 stage unit. Fuji appears to be the least expensive good quality unit. They start under $700 with no noise reduction. Sounds like Capspray, Graco, Apollo, Acuspray, 3m and a few more are all making good units. No one around me stocks them, but SW can get the Capspray and Graco.
> I considered going airless (never sprayed before) but realistically I'll be doing most of it in my basement with a decent home-made booth and ventilation, so minimal overspray is a priority.
> I'm curious to see what you end up with.
> Dan


The more I look at all the offerings, seems like the newest, largest, more stages, might be the ticket. Looks to have the most options for the most materials. Would like to buy once and be able to cover as many bases for the dollars spent.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Sustainable in OR. said:


> Thank you for the information on this.
> 
> Guess I am trying to get to the point of minimal masking time & materials and a reasonable method-(other than brushing out trim work).
> On occasion have the call for maybe 6 or so 4X8 windows/trims most with older trim work. (1920-1960s vintage) Most recoated with a latex.
> ...


I've used the Graco turbine hvlp. I think it was a 9.0, I had no luck with it at all. It did just "ok" shooting clear coat and lacquer but pushing a paint as heavy as proclassics may be a challenge. honestly by the time you thinned the proclassics enough to actually give you a nice spray pattern, you could have masked all the windows already for the airless :whistling2:. Ok that might be a stretch, but I wouldn't consider buying a turbine unit because of how finicky they can be. Maybe look into a Graco Proshot. that might be the ticket. If you get one, be sure to give us your review. I'm not completely sold just yet, but it might be perfect for the smaller jobs you describe. :yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Or get an air assisted kit for your airless. The two are for sure the best combo for a pro who has to lay down a lot of material.


----------



## InsideandOut (Jan 3, 2011)

*Turbine spray units*



Sustainable in OR. said:


> Any recomendations for a Trubine HVLP?
> 
> Will be my first purchase of this type of unit.
> Looking for ideas or input prior to purchase of a Turbine unit. Most of the spraying (both oils & latex ) will be done on interior window, cabinets and casement work. (ProClassic WB & Oil used currently for trim) also spraying zero VOC latex products such as SW Zero VOC Acrylic or PPG Pit tech DTM on many metal doors & trim items.
> ...


Although I have no direct experience with Titan's Capspray unit, I saw one demo'd at my local SW dealer by a Titan factory rep. The adjustability of air and paint mix was impressive to get the spray pattern desired. He showed me a decent spray pattern for trim with about a 1/2" overspray. You would have to check the performance of the unit re the coatings mentioned in your post with Titan. Purchasing for me is premature based on my current business volume but I would not hesitate to buy one when the time comes. Even though you mention that money is not an issue you should find out if there are any factory demo's scheduled in your area as these usually come with good incentives like an extra gun for free etc. I would think that parts availability would be easy with Titan. 
Tim


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Remember, the overspray goes further than you think. Sure, you can really dial down the pattern but it still sends particles all over in the air that can land and stick to stuff near by. I mask just as much for HVLP as airless. Airless actually puts less of a fog in the air than HVLP for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't remember witch one I own now. But I end up using it for spraying door when I could get a quart of paint. If I had to go to a gallon out comes the airless. And know with proshot in the mix I would have to really think about it. The only down side is I spray mainly oil for doors. 
David


----------



## Sustainable in OR. (Dec 30, 2010)

Just returned from a large Graco Dealer in Portland. Dealer saying they are selling more HVLP units lately than in the past couple of years. Said more folks not doing the in shop work and desire for a portable field work unit needed. Dealer not overly anxious about saying the 9.5 unit would work for latex work. Moved me towards a Grac0 290 air assisted unit. Thanks for the info on CapSpray, will look forward to seeing if anybody willing to demo a unit in my area.


----------



## jhdrywall&paint (Jan 4, 2011)

you could always look in to a lemmer 
i have a t95 it one of the biggest units thay make 
i have a 2.0 tip in the gun and it shoots latex great ! also have a 2.5 tip for the heavy stuff 
i would but the new t90 if i was going to get another one 
http://www.lemmer.com/index1.html?lang=en-us&target=d34_HVLP.html&lmd=40452.706944


----------



## Sustainable in OR. (Dec 30, 2010)

*Lemmer HVLP*

Thanks for the input. This looks to be a quality unit and I like the idea of two air sources. 
Just wondering about your experience concerning the thinning of a heavier body latex paint. I am finding that most every user/machine has to thin the latex material. Guessing this is the normal plan with all machines & latex. 
I do on a very rare occasion plan for the oil, lacquer, poly use. But this would be the rarity.
Many jobs,clients,both in the commercial & residential setting are on the zero VOC wagon here. 

Thanks again, as I had no idea or knowledge of the Lemmer System.


----------



## jhdrywall&paint (Jan 4, 2011)

ya i would say about 90% of the latex i spray with mine i have and to thin about 10 to 15 % -somtimes more 
my old lemmer T95 is over 10 years old and still kicking :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sustainable in OR. said:


> Just returned from a large Graco Dealer in Portland. Dealer saying they are selling more HVLP units lately than in the past couple of years. Said more folks not doing the in shop work and desire for a portable field work unit needed. Dealer not overly anxious about saying the 9.5 unit would work for latex work. Moved me towards a Grac0 290 air assisted unit. Thanks for the info on CapSpray, will look forward to seeing if anybody willing to demo a unit in my area.


dealer was wrong, 9.5 is a 5 stage. You can go up to a 7. If you can't move latex with it, you need a waterborne! :thumbup:


----------

